
Even Monkeys Can Build Websites Now - hgsyndrome
https://medium.com/swlh/even-monkeys-can-build-websites-now-f0aabf25fb6a
======
LionBlack8
Yeap, that's true. Personally, I only use drag and drop, hosted website
builders just because they don't require any technical skills, so I didn’t
have to code. You can find some good tips here
[https://www.webbuildersguide.com](https://www.webbuildersguide.com)

------
al2o3cr
Shorter TFA: "Why would you want a self-contained website for your business
when there's so many different companies that _probably_ won't squeeze you for
money after you're totally dependent on them"

~~~
hgsyndrome
Because reliance is the Mother of great leverage?

